# Share Trading in UK



## Dezza (28 October 2008)

Hey all,

I've recently moved to the UK and was wondering if anyone had experience trading the FTSE and if they were willing to share them?

I've been doing some research and reading on the web about it, but would like to hear some stories/knowledge first hand if possible before diving in.

As with all markets, the FTSE's been hammered and there are some bargains to be had in certain sectors, but still figuring out the tax implications (as I'm now considered a UK resident) etc...

Any info or help would be appreciated...


----------

